# Thinking of a new model Cooper S



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

After a year and 6k miles enjoying the Clio 182 Trophy as my runaround, I'm looking to replace it whilst I've still got the best part of 18 months' warranty remaining. It only gets used for a once weekly commute to South Wales (where Gemma is at Uni), around (Bristol) town and the odd blast over Brecon and surrounding area (v. close to our house in Wales)

I've considered the new Clio 197 but it's bigger, heavier, thirstier and slower.

What are your thoughts on the new (turbo) Cooper S? I'd be buying nearly new and I think they've been out for at least 6 months, which would be fine.

Is there anything else you think I should consider? I have a budget of Â£20K and want to restrict myself to a car with compact dimensions that I can park anywhere and not get too anal about. It has to be 'nippy' around town and enjoyable on country roads but nonetheless hold its own on the motorway (56 miles each way including the 2nd Severn Crossing) and have a few toys.

Cheers
Rob


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

b3ves said:


> After a year and 6k miles enjoying the Clio 182 Trophy as my runaround, I'm looking to replace it whilst I've still got the best part of 18 months' warranty remaining. It only gets used for a once weekly commute to South Wales (where Gemma is at Uni), around (Bristol) town and the odd blast over Brecon and surrounding area (v. close to our house in Wales)
> 
> I've considered the new Clio 197 but it's bigger, heavier, thirstier and slower.
> 
> ...


Fiat 500? 8)

Erm...

Golf R32
S3
TTC
TTR
Elise
Exige

Oh feck, you've done that lot.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Fiat 500? 8)


Only if they bring out an Abarth


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Rob, what about one of the new bread of Seat FR (can't recall all the model names).

IIRC their is a 200+BHP small model & assuming you're buying nearly new, it could be close to depreciation free motoring. With a budget of say Â£15-20K, i'd probably start with those & get more car for the buck.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Megane 225 ?

IIRC the Clio should be coming out with the Megane 230 engine in it in a few months time (once they done a few more cups / F1 editions etc) - should be fun 

James


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Aygo Blue


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> Megane 225 ?
> 
> IIRC the Clio should be coming out with the Megane 230 engine in it in a few months time (once they done a few more cups / F1 editions etc) - should be fun
> 
> James


It has crossed my mind, but I just can't stand the shape at the back 

It's also perhaps a little bigger than I need right now


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

TTQS, Golf GTi, Leon Cupra R to name a few, Â£20k will buy a lot of car these days.

What are your thoughts on the Trophy, I loved mine and so much fun going round roundabouts on 3 wheels


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

Get one of the last (old) Cooper 'S' Works - the supercharger whine is more fun than a turbo...


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Golfs, TT's, Leons etc. ruled out due to size. I'm not looking for anything much bigger than my Clio.

I love my Trophy and would recommend one for anyone looking for a great fun supermini.

I've ruled out the old Cooper S after having bought one of the very first Coopers for Gemma in 2001. The Chrysler engine was a nail and it was thirstier than my TT. Having driven an S around Rockingham, I know that the whine of the supercharger would do my head in.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Polo GTi, got a TT engine in so is very tuneable, Newton Abbot VW have an Ibis White on in looks 8)
What number wasyour Trophy, I had 500


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

jbell said:


> Polo GTi, got a TT engine in so is very tuneable, Newton Abbot VW have an Ibis White on in looks 8)
> What number wasyour Trophy, I had 500


Hmm, that's a thought

Trophy is #486


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

b3ves said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > Polo GTi, got a TT engine in so is very tuneable, Newton Abbot VW have an Ibis White on in looks 8)
> ...


Polo GTi:
http://www.vw.co.uk/templates/NewRetail ... ler_no=114


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

jbell said:


> b3ves said:
> 
> 
> > jbell said:
> ...


Nice, but I wouldn't want a 5 door


----------



## pbarlow003 (Aug 11, 2005)

We've had a new cooper s for a month, and its fairly quick, feels reasonably solid, and is surprisingly economical.

We're averaging about 43mpg at the mo, compared to the girlfriends old cooper s convertible which used more fuel than the V6 TTR!!

Reading about a Morego conversion in Evo last night too, for Â£600 (remap and exhaust) it puts out 216bhp, and goes like the proverbial off a shiney shovel 

All in all, we're very happy with it!


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Do you know the fella having a grope in the background of your third picture on PHs?


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

pbarlow003 said:


> We've had a new cooper s for a month, and its fairly quick, feels reasonably solid, and is surprisingly economical.
> 
> We're averaging about 43mpg at the mo, compared to the girlfriends old cooper s convertible which used more fuel than the V6 TTR!!
> 
> ...


Yeah, I read that review in EVO and that's what's got me thinking 

IIRC it was Â£580 for the remap giving 205bhp and 228lb/ft or Â£1640 to add an exhaust and sports cat, taking it to 216 bhp and 235lb/ft. The former would get my money...

Have just put the Trophy up for sale on Pistonheads - http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/208747.htm - but might just go and do part ex depending on strength of trade values.

Cheers
Rob

Cheers
Rob


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

I would think it will sell well, the Trophys seem to be getting a large following


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

What about a Corsa VXR as an alternative? Might be at least worth a look at?

Build quality/image/residuals may be suspect though.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

scavenger said:


> What about a Corsa VXR as an alternative? Might be at least worth a look at?
> 
> Build quality/image/residuals may be suspect though.


Having resigned myself to sticking with a small car for at least the next 12 months, that's what would put me off. I see the Corsa as being in exactly the same bracket as the Clio Trophy, albeit it with lesser credentials.

An appropriately spec'd MINI is quite grown-up compared to my Clio which has a fairly distinct boy racer tinbox image. I'll be sorry to see it go, but when I change it will hopefully be to something with a little more class.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

We've had an S since end of March though not got round to doing a review or posting any pictures.

Its good fun, relatively good on fuel, quick enough most of the time.

Seats let it down a bit IMO, might get some JCW Recaros one day.

Plenty more info over on http://www.mini2.com/forum/


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

gcp said:


> We've had an S since end of March though not got round to doing a review or posting any pictures.
> 
> Its good fun, relatively good on fuel, quick enough most of the time.
> 
> ...


Do they all come with that horrible (IMO) orange indicator in the headlight? Don't know why they did that looks much better all white


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Cracking car the Mini. Great to just jump in and drive.

Poor seats though IMO, uncomfortable over long journeys.

I think we're getting around 35mpg, which is almost exclusively urban and blasting about.

You do realise though, it's a girl's car.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Cracking car the Mini. Great to just jump in and drive.
> 
> Poor seats though IMO, uncomfortable over long journeys.
> 
> ...


Well, I reckon that it's only a girl's car if you spec it accordingly. In my book anyway, and that's all that counts for me 

Anyway, I reckon my Elise is quite butch so I need to get more in touch with my feminine side 

Cheers Carl


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

bit over budget, but i think it would fit the bill:

http://www.renaultsport.co.uk/champions ... iocup2007/

New Clio Cup costs Â£20,500 + VAT and Â£250 shipping. It comes in white and is exclusively ordered in the UK through R.Sport Ltd.
:twisted:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Is that actually road legal ??


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> Is that actually road legal ??


No, and if it was it would be hot, noisy and uncomfortable, plus lethal in the wet.

Sounds perfect. :twisted:


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

I've had my R56 S since April and love it - so much fun. I went from an R53 supercharged S, to the TT qS (for 3 months), then back to MINI again for the turbo S, and I have no regrets at all! The car is well built, fast and fun, but also economical at the same time 

oh and everyone loves it :wink: :-* 

Some piccies here - http://s46.photobucket.com/albums/f124/e180881/R56 MCS/


----------

